# 2002 Genie S60 Articulating Lift



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Selling a 2002 Genie S60 with 2,200hrs. Is 4x4, has new tires, brand new Hydraulic rotary coupler. Using it to trim trees and if I still have it I’ll be hanging Christmas lights with it. Located in Deer Park, TX. $22,000. Robert 832-556-9103


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Price drop $18,000! OBO, willing to listen to trade offers also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

